# Accounts template



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi All,

just wondered if anyone had a rough accounts template for keeping their books that can be added to daily/weekly etc.?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I highly recommend Kashflow and Xero as accounting platforms and my Accountant has access to these as well. It makes bookkeeping pretty easy, and giving your accountant access to the data also lowers the fees they charge too.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Kashflow user here, love it (as much as one could love bookkeeping/invoicing software)


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

thanks guys, I may look at using Xero as it can be integrated with iZettle which is the EPOS system I will be using.

in the short term, does anyone have a spreadsheet template to make it easier to keep track of incoming/outgoings?

Thanks


----------

